# Brother CS6000i



## Country Lady (Oct 2, 2003)

I just came across this Amazon Deal of the Day. It's a good price if someone is on a limited budget and needs a new machine. I wonder how I would like the start/stop button.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000JQM1DE...RW2GNNVXNKCGDM1&pf_rd_i=20&pf_rd_p=1958457582


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

It's a good machine so long as you won't be using it a _lot_.

I've had two. After the all-plastic parts started wearing out on the second I went to a vintage Singer instead. I could get three or four of them for the cost of another Plastic Wonder. :shrug:
And, they'll last forever with just a little dusting and machine oil...


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I've got one that I've had for 5 years. It gets very regular use though not every day. I never use the start/stop feature. I like to use a foot pedal. The only problem I've had is when a cheap thread I was using frayed and got caught up in the internal works. I unscrewed the case, cleaned it out and even gave it a bare drop of oil in the take up area. Sews just as smooth as the day I got it.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I have one that I've used for one or two hours almost every day for 2 years, and all day for a week at three quilting retreats. It's a really nice little workhorse. I've never used the start/stop button either, but I doubt using it would be a problem. I just prefer the foot pedal. It is not as fast as a full-sized machine and has a rather small harp, but for piecing, it can't be beat. The piecing setting (no. 37) is a true 1/4" on the standard foot that comes with it. I really like the fact I don't have to change feet to piece. 
I paid $140.00 at Amazon and it has been well worth the price.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

For the price, if you need a machine, take a chance. A vintage is going to be a better machine, but if you want a wide variety of stitches this should work for you. It is also much much lighter than a metal machine, so more practical as a traveler.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I have 2 CS6000i machines. One is about 7 years old and has been used a lot. I got the second one about a year ago so I could have the walking foot on one at all times for quilting projects. 

The machines are a little noisy, but they sew a nice stitch and have been trouble free. 

I ordered both on line from Walmart with free shipping for store pickup. Good price and good return policy - return to any WM for any reason within 30 days with receipt. Fortunately, I didn't want to return them. 

The machine had all the features I wanted in a light weight machine for taking to class and group activities. I tried everything the first week including all the buttonhole programs. The screen could be brighter, and the work opening is small like most machines now. I was disappointed that Brother (and Janome) do not have some of the feet for decorative work that I use a lot with my Pfaff machine.

BTW, I also have a Brother 4-3 thread serger with differential feed and a Brother embroidery machine, both ordered on line from WM. The serger may be close to 10 years old and has been used a lot. I worked with the embroidery machine a lot at first. Then we moved, and it has been idle for a while. So I am going to have to retrain on that now.


----------

